# E&m codes



## MMORITZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi my name is Mary,
If our DR is an ophthalmology and he went to see a pt who is in observation in the hospital and they bill it as an outpatient; can we bill cpt 99223 with place of service 22?
Thank You


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 12, 2010)

MMORITZ said:


> Hi my name is Mary,
> If our DR is an ophthalmology and he went to see a pt who is in observation in the hospital and they bill it as an outpatient; can we bill cpt 99223 with place of service 22?
> Thank You



99223 is inpatient hospital care; POS 21.  Initial observations are reported with 99218-99220.


----------



## MMORITZ (Aug 12, 2010)

*cpt 99218-99220 is not on fee slip for insurance company*

What do we do if this is now on the fee schedule with anthem?
thanks mary


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 12, 2010)

Mary,

Not quite sure I understand.  Are you saying that the carrier does not recognize these codes (99218-99220)?


----------



## MMORITZ (Aug 12, 2010)

*I called insurance co*

Yes but I called them and they will cover these observation codes.//Thank You for your time!!!
Have a good day and weekend!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy to help  

You have a wonderful weekend, too.


----------

